#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Δυσμενείς φορτίσεις

## sundance

Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις εφαρμόζετε δυσμενείς φορτίσεις στις πλάκες?

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν λόγω μορφολογίας υπάρχει περίπτωση στο άνοιγμα να έχουμε αρνητική ροπή. Π.χ. μικρή πλάκα δίπλα ή ανάμεσα σε μεγάλες πλάκες.

Όταν τα κινητά φορτία είναι μεγάλα σε σχέση με τα μόνιμα ή τα μόνιμα είναι πολύ μεγάλα και όχι ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένα. Π.χ. κτήριο αποθήκης στο οποίο κυκλοφορούν βαριά οχήματα ή αποθηκεύονται προϊόντα μεγάλου βάρους με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε μεγάλα μόνιμα φορτία ανά τ.μ.

----------

